# Black Diamond express



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a quick question for one of the experts.. What type 302 pulled the set as mentioned?? Was it the 4-piece boiler engine, or plastic engine tender combo?? Thanks in advance..


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Plastic (I'm no expert though). The Black Diamond was a 1953 offering that also had knuckle couplers as well as the plastic boiler.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I should think reviewing some of the old AF product catalogs that are online will reveal when it was offered and what items were included. Some of those sets were offered in multiple years so be sure to check each one. Try RFG Company's website for those catalogs, they are very easy to read. Here is the link.......

http://www.rfgco.com/americanflyertrainscatalogs/catalogs.html


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just went through some and find it didn't appear until 1953. Looks like the one-piece plastic shell 302.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys.. That's a great link Don.. I didn't even know it existed..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The catalogs are also available here:

http://www.eliwhitney.org/catalog7/content/welcome


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I actually have both of those, but they need work. I know there's a plastic one, but what's the four piece boiler engine? The tin tender 4-4-2?

Which set is this though? The closest I can find for an S scale Black Diamond is a surprisingly cool bullet train.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I think I actually have both of those, but they need work. I know there's a plastic one, but what's the four piece boiler engine? The tin tender 4-4-2?
> 
> Which set is this though? The closest I can find for an S scale Black Diamond is a surprisingly cool bullet train.


The 4-piece boiler 302 does have a tin tender.4-piece means the loco is diecast, with a removable boiler face, removable cow catcher, removable steam chest, and fancier linkages.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

flyernut said:


> The 4-piece boiler 302 does have a tin tender.4-piece means the loco is diecast, with a removable boiler face, removable cow catcher, removable steam chest, and fancier linkages.


Ah, those are probably the ones I have then. The plastic one looks cheaper, and the 4-piece looks like it has a little more quality, so I guess it depends on what the passenger set looks like. Something tin or more expensive would probably go with the 4-piece, but then again the plastic one has the normal opening and closing coupler so it could go with that.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

There are also 2 types of steam linkage. The early ones (4 pc) had a more complex linkage while later ones had a simple slide linkage. Also, early ones had real wire handrails while on later ones the handrails were molded in. The same thing can be said for the 300AC (no smoke, no choo-choo version).

Images from American Flyer Express.

http://americanflyerexpress.com/index.htm


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> There are also 2 types of steam linkage. The early ones (4 pc) had a more complex linkage while later ones had a simple slide linkage. Also, early ones had real wire handrails while on later ones the handrails were molded in. The same thing can be said for the 300AC (no smoke, no choo-choo version).
> 
> Images from American Flyer Express.
> 
> http://americanflyerexpress.com/index.htm


And then add the different types of lettering,lol..Large block vs.the skinnier type, and silver vs white.. What the heck was Gilbert thinking,lol...


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Ain't it the truth! While there are numerous differences during the life cycle of almost all the Flyer products the one that I find most mysterious is the #290 loco series. Every other loco made by Gilbert bore a road name except the #290. Supposedly it was based on a New York, New Haven, and Hartford engine but never carried the markings. It just seems so odd.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Ain't it the truth! While there are numerous differences during the life cycle of almost all the Flyer products the one that I find most mysterious is the #290 loco series. Every other loco made by Gilbert bore a road name except the #290. Supposedly it was based on a New York, New Haven, and Hartford engine but never carried the markings. It just seems so odd.


Yep, my 290 has no road name, but my 293 has the NY, N Haven, and Hartford. Both engines are on the layout right now.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, never noticed that on the 290...bit curious to say the least.


----------

